# Sphagnum moss. can i use it?



## miss2 (Jan 17, 2010)

i went around town today looking for peat moss but was un able to fina any so bought a bag of sphagnum moss instead, can anybody please tell me if this is suitable for the bottom of my green tree frogs enclosure before i put it in?
thankyou


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep it's fine. Will work brilliantly.


----------



## xavarx7 (Jan 17, 2010)

both peat and sphagnum moss is great for frogs.. with the peat moss look for coir peat.. it comes in a brick form from bunnings and make sure you get the one with out fertilizers the packaging has like a blue and red colour scheme .. i like to use both because the peat coir is great for the plants and the sphagnum moss looks great... ohh and make sure to wash the sphagnum moss as well


----------



## miss2 (Jan 17, 2010)

great. thanks guys


----------



## topfrog (Jan 17, 2010)

*Frogs*

Do not use peat moss your frogs will die sphagnum moss is ok.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

topfrog said:


> Do not use peat moss your frogs will die sphagnum moss is ok.


 
From acidity???


----------



## topfrog (Jan 17, 2010)

*Frogs*

Peat moss is for plants not for frogs it will stick to the frog and kill it i have keep frogs for over 20 years and have over 100 frogs at home.


----------



## imalizard (Jan 17, 2010)

Peat moss comes from a decomposed sphagnum moss, the coir peat brick are actually shaved coconuts husks. Its better to use the peat bricks as they are a renewable source and hold moisture better.

Do you have any evidence regarding peat moss killing frogs topfrog? I wouldn't think something sticking to a frog would kill it?


----------



## topfrog (Jan 17, 2010)

*Frogs*

Sphagnum moss is a moss that grows in the rivers along the banks if the frog eats it it is ok for the frog peat moss is not moss it is coconuts husks in a brick . The frog sits in the water the coconuts husks will be in the water to the water will go brown and it will kill the frog it is **** .people use peat moss do not you go and sit in honey and see if you like it.


----------



## xavarx7 (Jan 17, 2010)

well i have used the peat coir bricks for all of my substrates for all of my frogs and they have been doing fine for the past year and i have no problems with it


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 17, 2010)

i have coco peat as a base for planting my plants into then i have a top coat of spag moss .... i rather it looks better .... easy to collect up when cleaning out the tank


----------



## garycahill (Jan 17, 2010)

I would recommend against the use of spagnum moss. 
I used to use it but I won't on any circumstance now.
I have had a number of frogs die from impaling their tongues on the branch or firmer section of the spagnum moss. 
Their tongues swelled up over a matter of minutes & they choked to death.
I only use coir peat now & have had absolutely no problems with it.
You must make sure that there is no additives in it such as fertilisers, water crystals, etc.


----------



## imalizard (Jan 17, 2010)

topfrog said:


> Sphagnum moss is a moss that grows in the rivers along the banks if the frog eats it it is ok for the frog peat moss is not moss it is coconuts husks in a brick . The frog sits in the water the coconuts husks will be in the water to the water will go brown and it will kill the frog it is **** .people use peat moss do not you go and sit in honey and see if you like it.


 

Actually you are talking about peat coir bricks, not peat moss.Peat coir bricks are shaved coconut husks. Peat moss is sphagnum moss that is decomposed


----------



## JasonL (Jan 17, 2010)

Might clear up some facts...

Sphagnum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## imalizard (Jan 17, 2010)

Good link Jason  What is the name of the peat bricks im talking about? The ones made from shaved coconut husks? I just call them peat coir bricks and im now thinking that this could confuse people that im talking about peat moss.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 17, 2010)

Personally I found it easier to keep frogs in a "sanitised micro climate" without adding any or much (other than some select pieces of timber) natural decaying substrates. Frogs require a high amount of cleaning as it, and don't need added vectors for bacteria problems. I did used to keep a more balanced natural frog tank once, with live plants ect.. though it was in a large fish tank with an underground filtration system and required only minimal cleaning. Other than outdoor type frog enclosures, this would be the only way I kept frogs again, as it was really impressive to look at, I had live tree ferns and a water fall ect... fantastic! for both me and the frogs... Saying that though, GTF's do very well being kept in a "dry" tank, with just a water bowl to sit in, as they natural occupy (in very large numbers) some very dry areas of Australia.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 17, 2010)

imalizard said:


> Good link Jason  What is the name of the peat bricks im talking about? The ones made from shaved coconut husks? I just call them peat coir bricks and im now thinking that this could confuse people that im talking about peat moss.



Coco peat


----------



## miss2 (Jan 17, 2010)

mmmmm ok, so should i take the moss out and just leave them with there little water bowl? i thought they needed humidity so thats why i thought the moss would be good?
ps - i haven seen them eat yet but they have both changed colour to a light green


----------



## JasonL (Jan 17, 2010)

GTFs change colour because of mood and health. They are masters of finding any water within their surroundings, a water bowl in a 2-4 foot enclosure is a no brainer for them. GTF's are also pigs, if you have one that doesn't eat, bury it in the garden as it will be dead.


----------



## miss2 (Jan 18, 2010)

JasonL said:


> GTFs change colour because of mood and health. They are masters of finding any water within their surroundings, a water bowl in a 2-4 foot enclosure is a no brainer for them. GTF's are also pigs, if you have one that doesn't eat, bury it in the garden as it will be dead.



LOL i might give him another day or two before i do that


----------



## frognut (Jan 19, 2010)

I use peat moss with most of my frogs and have not had a problem. I do put large reptile bark on top of it as it can be messy. It means less cleaning as long as you dont keep it soggy. You will need to be careful feeding though as frog can eat the bark when chasing food. If you feed with tweezers you wont have a problem. I have 11 frog tanks and tried a few different setups and found this one with peat moss and reptile bark the easiest.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 19, 2010)

On the occasions I've kept frogs and had sphagnum moss in the enclosure, I've noticed they can accidentally grab big mouthfuls of sphagnum when snapping at insects. Mostly they can spit it out, but sometimes they can't and have to swallow it - not a good thing especially for smaller animals.

As has been explained, true peat (moss) is decomposed sphagnum, and is usually thousands of years old - it is mined in Germany, Ireland and other places with colder climates. It is very fibrous and has a strong acidifying effect, hence its use for acid loving plants such as azaleas. Coir peat comes from coconut husks and is high in tannins, but I suspect it is less acidic than true peat.

There is a form of peat harvested from swamps in WA which is almost a powder (I'm guessing it is even older than that mined in Europe hence more decomposed) - this would be one to avoid, it's primary purpose is as a soil additive for gardens.

Jamie.


----------



## gorf girl (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been using coir peat (coconut fibre) and herpabed bark by vetafarm (course) in all my frog enclosures and have had no problems. I just dont let it get too wet. The enclosures that have heat mats under them provide a great environment for crickets to lay eggs. Some of my enclosures have had hundreds of crickets hatching in the coconut fibre. The coco fibre absorbs all the smell from the frogs and the bark stops the coco fibre from getting all over the frogs. Just be careful when feeding as they can accidentally swallow bark. Every few months I change the coco fibre and wash the bark and bake it in the sun and then reuse it. Be careful not to buy coco fibre with fertiliser in it.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah I use the coco peat (with no fertilizer) in my frog tank, and use large flat river pebbles over the top. I find I have no smell, and also the pebbles hold a lot of the peat down and it doesn't get on the frogs much at all. Just take out the pebbles and wash and replace the peat. and we're ready to go again.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Some sphagnum moss (Brunnings, Searles brands, not the NZ stuff) will actually grow when exposed to sunlight and plenty of moisture. It looks fantastic, it's soft and harmless to frogs. Rather than in Bunnings, look for this moss in nurseries where they keep their stock outside in daylight. Look for green shoots inside the bags - that will grow within few days.


----------



## ozziepythons (Jan 21, 2010)

I have used sphagnum and peat moss before for frogs with no problems. 
It is important, I believe, to have a base layer of gravel with the moss placed on top for drainage, as it tends to get sodden with high humidity. I then firmly press down on the moss so that it forms a firm layer so the frogs don't just mess it all up. Then I'd place a few large, flat rocks covering much of this moss as it provides a solid spot where the frogs can sit and be fed without a mouthful of loose moss, and reduces the amount of contact they have with it. 
When I was a kid I used potting soil for frogs, and the morning after the viv was set up, they had died on top of it. Never use potting soil, just incase.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 21, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Some sphagnum moss (Brunnings, Searles brands, not the NZ stuff) will actually grow when exposed to sunlight and plenty of moisture. It looks fantastic, it's soft and harmless to frogs. Rather than in Bunnings, look for this moss in nurseries where they keep their stock outside in daylight. Look for green shoots inside the bags - that will grow within few days.



True, when i got my moss was from a nursery as i had previously bought from an "unnamed" store and was pretty.. [email protected] so yeh nursery and in sun worked for me also


----------



## miss2 (Jan 21, 2010)

wow! thankyou everyone for the help


----------



## carlo (Jan 24, 2010)

What about Kate Moss? Good or bad for frogs?


----------



## Jesse_H (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all, I'm a little behind in joining this conversation, but I'm planning a terrarium with Southern Angle Headed Dragons - I was going to use Sphagnum muss and put in a few live Venus Fly Traps for effect? Could there be any dangers in this? Thanks!


----------

